

Memory footprint of objects in Ruby 1.8. 1.9 and OCaml  - mindaugas
http://eigenclass.org/R2/writings/object-size-ruby-ocaml

======
vicaya
It's kinda weird to compare ruby with ocaml for object overhead. The former is
a dynamically typed language that fully supports all kinds of
introspection/metaprogramming at runtime, while the latter is a statically
typed language that has very limited introspection capabilities.

But the numbers are interesting anyway.

~~~
blasdel
Objects in Ocaml exist outside the normal type system, and can be introspected
at runtime (no type erasure).

Of course, nobody uses objects in Ocaml, so it doesn't matter!

